# Attacking Mace



## Kirk (Sep 10, 2002)

Attacking Mace 
As I was taught it - Open for discussion 
 (front - right step through straight punch) 

1. With your feet together, drop back with your right foot toward 6:00 into a left neutral bow stance, facing 12:00, as you execute a left inward block to the outside of your opponent's right punch. During this action your right hand cocks to your hip (fist clenched and palm up). 

2. Immediately pivot into a left forward bow stance as you execute a right straight thrust punch to the right lower ribcage of. your opponent. Make sure that your left hand is open as it checks your opponent's right elbow. 

3. Circle your right hand down, out, over, and around your opponent's right arm as you countergrab the outside of your opponent's wrist. Immediately pull your opponent toward you while simultaneously delivering a right roundhouse kick to the groin. During this action cock your left hand at your left hip (fist clenched and palm up). 

4. Drop forward into a right neutral bow, facing 12:00, while simultaneously executing a left snapping vertical punch to your opponent's right kidney, "with" your right leg On and Over the Line of Entry. (your right knee is inside of your opponent's right knee and pressing up against it)


----------



## Kirk (Sep 10, 2002)

The main reason I posted this hear is for discussion of the tech,
but admitedly, I have a question too.

Some people in my school, while executing the final vertical punch, will reach over with their right hand, and slap their own
shoulder.  Not just in this tech, but in a lot of others.  What is this
called, and why is it done?


----------



## ikenpo (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *The main reason I posted this hear is for discussion of the tech,
> but admitedly, I have a question too.
> ...



That there my son is what ya would call a "slap check"... I don't know it they are doing it properly. They might be hitting themselves and actually weakening themselves while attempting to create that anatomical harmony and shear that can occur from such a movement.

jb


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2002)

I was taught that the 4th move was an uppercut strike to the kidney or ribs depending on how they were turned. With having your right hand grabbing their right wrist with a slight pull downward diagonal, use body fusion with the elbow anchored then you have a devestating uppercut. Just another thought.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 11, 2002)

That's what I was thinking too Jason. I've always done it as an uppercut while still holding the attackers right arm.



:asian:


----------



## phoenix (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *I was taught that the 4th move was an uppercut strike to the kidney or ribs depending on how they were turned. With having your right hand grabbing their right wrist with a slight pull downward diagonal, use body fusion with the elbow anchored then you have a devestating uppercut. Just another thought.
> Jason Farnsworth *



I think this may depend somewhat on a the individual performing the technique.  At 6'5", I am usually WAY to close on this technique to use a vertical punch with any power.  The uppercut works great for me.  However, many of my students (especially when performing this technique against me) find themselves at more of a distance due to the length of my legs on the kick.  In this case, a vertical punch gives them more extension and more power.  
I know, I know, we could get into various methods of closing distance, etc.  For the record, I was originally taught this technique with an uppercut.

Sean


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Sep 29, 2002)

if the attacker is hunched over from the kick, a possible scenario depending on what target you hit, a punch to the ribs in an inward and downward fashion would knock them to the ground.  I think this would be a highly desireable result.  However, if the attacker is still standing, for whatever reason, then an uppercut or hook punch would be the prescribed method.  Although, quite honestly I've seen several people that were able to drop someone to their knees with a downward moving vertical punch even while their opponent was standing almost straight up.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey Sean,

I saw the pics on your website, at 6'5" I'm sure Mr. Mills loved having you at the camps.  He always likes to smack around the big boys.  Do you think you might make it to the Vegas camp in March?  It's always a good time, the more the merrier.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> 
> *Hey Sean,
> 
> I saw the pics on your website, at 6'5" I'm sure Mr. Mills loved having you at the camps.  He always likes to smack around the big boys.  Do you think you might make it to the Vegas camp in March?  It's always a good time, the more the merrier. *



Heh, yeah, I've taken my share...not as bad as some though!  Yep, I definately plan on making the next Vegas camp.  Been through 3 jobs and 2 moves in the last couple of years, and that's made it tough.  Should be settled in now though!  Hey, drop me an email, let me know who you are!  Later.

Sean


----------



## Handsword (Oct 8, 2002)

Instead of buckling the inside or front of the opponent's knee with the right leg, I land from the kick out to 1.30 in high wide kneel and buckle on the outside with the left knee.  As long as my left elbow stays close to my body, this helps me get more drive with my punch also.


----------

